# Identical Twins - 1 sac



## Carlimad

Hi Everyone. I am 42 with no previous children and have had 2 mmcs and a chemical. I am currently just over 6 weeks pregnant and an early scan on Friday showed 1 sac, 2 embryos but one heartbeat. Have been told that the second heartbeat may develop later as there is always one stronger than the other. I am now stressing that I have 2 babies in 1 sac and, having read up on identical twins, hoping that there will at least be a membrane separating them or there could be serious complications. I have also been told that my right ovary not working properly  and may have cyst (and I have been told all this in broken English as I am currently in Spain and dont speak much Spanish) so I am currently on progesterone pessaries. Also now put on at least 10 days bed rest (which is already doing my head in on day 2) until I go for next scan on 13th June. Can anyone give me some words of encouragement Re: 2 babies in 1 sac coz I am absolutely petrified I will be the one without the membrane (sorry, I'm being a glass half empty girl at the moment because of the mmc's)


----------



## megamummy

Hi, congratulations. I had a scan at 6 weeks and they only found 1 heartbeat but 12 week scan showed 2. Im having fraternal boys though not identical ones. Just try and relax and enjoy your pregnancy. xx


----------



## knitbit

Try not to stress until your next scan. 6 weeks is super early to see a lot on a scan. I hope the membrane is just too small to see jus yet. Good luck!


----------



## chetnaz

I had my scan done at 12 weeks and found out i was having identical twins and they were also in one sac with a very thin membrane seperating them (blink and you'd miss it) so maybe in your next scan things will be a little clearer hun. Try not to stress out and don't think the worst. Even if there is no membrane, it doesn't mean the worst will happen, they will keep a very close eye on you. I stressed out so much over my boys are made the mistake of googling identical twins and freaked myself out with complications that can take place, but none of those things happened. I had a relatively easy pregnancy (except for the discomfort of carrying two), the boys were born at 36wks plus 4 days and were good weights considering. Had a natural birth and we were home the next day! Think positively, and rest up as much as you can. 

Let us know how you get on next monday, good luck.


----------



## Laura2919

Hi Congratulations.. 
I had Non ID so I dont know a hell of a lot about it but there are lots of ladies on here who have had all different experiences...


----------



## Carlimad

chetnaz said:


> I had my scan done at 12 weeks and found out i was having identical twins and they were also in one sac with a very thin membrane seperating them (blink and you'd miss it) so maybe in your next scan things will be a little clearer hun. Try not to stress out and don't think the worst. Even if there is no membrane, it doesn't mean the worst will happen, they will keep a very close eye on you. I stressed out so much over my boys are made the mistake of googling identical twins and freaked myself out with complications that can take place, but none of those things happened. I had a relatively easy pregnancy (except for the discomfort of carrying two), the boys were born at 36wks plus 4 days and were good weights considering. Had a natural birth and we were home the next day! Think positively, and rest up as much as you can.
> 
> Let us know how you get on next monday, good luck.

Thank you for your words of encouragement - and yes, google is a gift and a curse - that's what started me stressing. Congrats on your boys. Will try and be 'glass half full and not half empty' xx


----------



## beckyboo1980

Didn't want to read and run. Can't help with membrane question but at my 7 week scan they could only find 'evidence' of my second twins heartbeat (not clear or consistent) but 5 days later it was clearly visible. Good luck XXX


----------



## Double_bump

Carlimad said:


> Hi Everyone. I am 42 with no previous children and have had 2 mmcs and a chemical. I am currently just over 6 weeks pregnant and an early scan on Friday showed 1 sac, 2 embryos but one heartbeat. Have been told that the second heartbeat may develop later as there is always one stronger than the other. I am now stressing that I have 2 babies in 1 sac and, having read up on identical twins, hoping that there will at least be a membrane separating them or there could be serious complications. I have also been told that my right ovary not working properly  and may have cyst (and I have been told all this in broken English as I am currently in Spain and dont speak much Spanish) so I am currently on progesterone pessaries. Also now put on at least 10 days bed rest (which is already doing my head in on day 2) until I go for next scan on 13th June. Can anyone give me some words of encouragement Re: 2 babies in 1 sac coz I am absolutely petrified I will be the one without the membrane (sorry, I'm being a glass half empty girl at the moment because of the mmc's)

Hiya,

I had a scan at 6/7 weeks (due to pains) when they measured baby and saw the heartbeat, they said I had a cyst on ovary called corpus luteum and it would go down on it's own. They scanned me again (due to bleeding this time) and said baby was still fine and queeried twins but looked closely and only one sac, one baby, one heartbeat. 

At 12/13 week scan the sonographer delightfully informed me that BOTH babies were wriggling away fine. My face was apparently quite shocked to be told I was expecting identical twins. At this scan they couldn't see a dividing membrane at first and eventually a very fine membrane was spotted. Resulting in being told I have MCDA twins.

That was 11 weeks ago and twins are currently kicking merryily both my bladder and my rib cage and I'm heading for an elective section at 36 weeks, so it's all going fine! The cyst went down of it's own accord and is apparently pretty normal, it provides the hormones your baby(s) need until the implantation occurs and the placenta takes over. Mine hurt a lot but just went away after about week 9 or 10 I think.

Hope u get some answers soon, maybe try and get a private scan sooner if you can't wait. I think they are about £50 in Uk?

Rachie


----------



## Double_bump

Just realised 13 june isn't far away actually, sit tight! (sorry, got baby brain!) x


----------



## Carlimad

Double_bump said:


> Just realised 13 june isn't far away actually, sit tight! (sorry, got baby brain!) x

Thanks and counting down the days until Monday. Hopefully things will be clearer then xx


----------



## lizziedripping

My twins were frats so haven't any experience of the complicaitons involved in having ids. Everything just might be ok hun. Good luck for Monday ;) x


----------



## Mea

I have non identical twins but just wanted to wish you luck for Monday.


----------



## babybx2

Hi hun, congrats. I too was worried about this. At my 6 wk scan they found 2 heartbeats but couldnt' see the membrane seperating my ID twins. At my 12 week scan they saw 1 sac, 2 heartbeats and the membrane. Please don't worry - I had my girls 3 weeks ago and everything was great. You will be very well monitored and my pregnancy was very hard but I had no problems and had 2 very healthy ID girls x x x


----------



## Ebony84

:Hi and congratulations!! I'm 36 and having Identicial boys due in 5 weeks..on my first scan at 10 weeks they couldnt see the membrane as it was so thin but on a later scan at 14 weeks they could see it.. I was so relieved as I too googled identical twins and saw the horror stories... Try not to worry I'm sure they'll see it on your next scan..and to be honest the worst thing you can do is look on the Internet, the girls on here told me the same when I first joined.
You'll have loads of care and scans, which will put your mind at rest, I find my consultant amazing, very helpful.
So far my twins are doing very well, both the same size and are the size of a single baby for the same amount of weeks. I Hope all goes well for you, and remember to think positive. 
Let us know what they say on your next scan. Xxx :flower:


----------



## spellfairy

Been told they see no membrane today at 9/10 weeks. Nurse was a cow saying don't get excited I haven't found a separate heartbeat:( she did thou;) but then said not good they are together I was Like (you mean Siamese?) nearly died. She said no buti see nothing between them grrr so I dunno they have me booked in for a scan 4 weeks away:0


----------



## Double_bump

spellfairy said:


> Been told they see no membrane today at 9/10 weeks. Nurse was a cow saying don't get excited I haven't found a separate heartbeat:( she did thou;) but then said not good they are together I was Like (you mean Siamese?) nearly died. She said no buti see nothing between them grrr so I dunno they have me booked in for a scan 4 weeks away:0

Omg what a cow! They didn't see my membrane til 13 weeks Hun as it's so fine, anyway it doesn't matter they just keep more of an eye on you x


----------



## spellfairy

Er wording nearly made me have two heartattacks:( silly cow. Iam so scared would love to know if folk with no membranes made it with the 2


----------



## Double_bump

MCMA isn't necessarily bad news but it is a bit riskier, u never know they may find a membrane, but even if they don't and it is MCMA then they still keep an eye on you and yep some people on here will have had MCMA twins just fine. I don't know any stats and to be honest there's no point in finding them out as it is irrelevant til u know more and are further along, at 9 weeks they only saw one heartbeat and one sac for my twins so it's just too early to know right now... Fingers crossed for you it's all gonna be okay tho :)


----------



## Double_bump

Carlimad said:


> Double_bump said:
> 
> 
> Just realised 13 june isn't far away actually, sit tight! (sorry, got baby brain!) x
> 
> Thanks and counting down the days until Monday. Hopefully things will be clearer then xxClick to expand...

How did u get on? X


----------



## spellfairy

Thanks doublebump! What does that Abbreviation mean for mean so I can look for a thread on it.


----------



## Double_bump

spellfairy said:


> Thanks doublebump! What does that Abbreviation mean for mean so I can look for a thread on it.

https://www.sogi.net.au/mintdigital.net/SOGI.aspx?XmlNode=/Services/Obstetric+Ultrasound/Twins

here you go - hope this helps...

MCMA = Monochorionic monoamniotic 

A monochorionic-monoamniotic (MCMA) twin pregnancy is a sub type of monozygotic twin pregnancy. It accounts for the minority (~ 5%) of monozygotic twin pregnancies and ~ 1 - 2 % of all twin pregnancies. The incidence is ~ 1 in 10000 of all pregnancies 2.

my twins are MCDA which means:

Monochorionic diamniotic 

A monochorionic-diamniotic (MCDA) twin pregnancy is a sub type of monozygotic twin pregnancy. It accounts for the vast majority (~ 70 - 75%) of monozygotic twin pregnancies although only ~ 30 % of all twin pregnancies.


----------



## BeckyD

I know 2 people who have had MCMA pregnancies and all babies survived. 
There are extra risks but you will be monitored closely. 
x


----------

